# Bout To Feed Cariba Raw Chicken For First Time



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I am defrosting some chicken breast for them right now...this will be the first time that I will attempt feeding them chicken breast.

Does anyone else feed their piranha chicken as part of their varied diet??

I will try to get a video or atleast some pics....stand by


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

raw meat is not good as a staple diet as it is not what they would get in the wild. as a treat occensly it is ok like once every month or two. good luck with the feeding hope all goes well


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Its going to be a mess if they dont eat it..


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^wtf you thinkin, piranhas should only be fed raw meat. chicken isnt the best because how often do they eat chickens in the wild, but my piranha loves chicken, its their favorite.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Kohan Bros. said:


> raw meat is not good as a staple diet as it is not what they would get in the wild. as a treat occensly it is ok like once every month or two. good luck with the feeding hope all goes well
> [snapback]935060[/snapback]​


*WHAT!?!?!?!!?*







do you have any idea what you are talking about?? raw meat is basically the only thing that they should be fed...aside from earthworms, krill & maybe some feeders.

if I am not to feed them raw meat then what would you suggest?? do you own piranhas?? if so...what in the world do you feed them?



> Its going to be a mess if they dont eat it..


how will it be a mess?? what they dont eat will be quickly removed :nod:



> chicken isnt the best because how often do they eat chickens in the wild


yea, I know...but this is the only time I have fed them chicken. it isnt going to be part of their regular diet, but will be fed to them occasionaly as a treat & to vary their diet.

*illnino*, how often do u feed your piranha chicken?? chicken isn't their favorite (yet)...my cariba seem to love catfish!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

they didnt go stir crazy over it, but they definetly got themselves a taste of the delicious treat :nod: . check em out....

Cariba Eating Chicken Video 1

Cariba Eating Chicken Video 2

Cariba Eating Chicken Video 3

Cariba Swimming Around After Feeding

* link to video of all 3 vids compiled into one w/ added music @ bottom*


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

most of the time they get fish fillets and shrimp


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

> raw meat is not good as a staple diet


 - Kohan Bros



Kohan Bros. said:


> most of the time they get fish fillets and shrimp
> [snapback]935169[/snapback]​


are fish fillets & shrimp *not* raw meat?!?

you are making absolutely NO sense at all, man


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great stuff Jesse

Here's your vid <--Right Click save link


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Great stuff Jesse
> 
> Here's your vid <--Right Click save link
> [snapback]935247[/snapback]​


sweet, Pete!!!! you are awesome, man!!!
















love ya







lol


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

JesseD said:


> > raw meat is not good as a staple diet
> 
> 
> - Kohan Bros
> ...


Maybe he means fish & shellfish are not meat, like how you can eat fish and shellfish on fridays during lent & it's not a sin? I never understood that...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> JesseD said:
> 
> 
> > > raw meat is not good as a staple diet
> ...


hmmm...maybe, but I still dont understand that. fish fillets and shrimp is still meat no matter what way u look at it.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

they look pretty healthy man


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Technically, seafood is NOT meat. It's not the same thing.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

soory for the confussion when i say meat i refer to chicken, beef, deer, duck, ect.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I fed mine a chicken breast once. They loved it.







I usually feed shrimp and fish filets though.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Kohan Bros. said:


> soory for the confussion when i say meat i refer to chicken, beef, deer, duck, ect.
> [snapback]936100[/snapback]​


the definition of meat is muscle tissue from an animal. whats that stuff called on a fish?? Not meant? insects have meat, snails have meat, crabs have meat, orangutans got meat, emus, rhinos, whales, dolphins, people, tables....


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

as far as I am concerned the part of a living animal that you eat is meat....oh well though. we all know what is meant by saying 'meat' whether it be a fish or a mammal. it's all meat









*MR.FREEZ*, thanks man!! I agree with you that they look healthy. they are kept in my 150g tank (giving them plenty of free swimming space), excellent water condition with a wet/dry filter setup on the tank, a pretty powerful powerhead to provide the tank with a steady/non-stop current and a varied diet.

all those things combined results in happy/stress free piranhas which makes them steady growers & active swimmers...making them interesting to watch the tank they're in.

I'm just happy to know that u guys like my cariba . knowing this I will most definetly share feeding videos in the future as they get bigger & start eating larger pieces of meat & probably some love foods....such as pinkies, maybe some adult mice (when *much* bigger) & rats (when *much much* bigger) lol

I will post those vids when the time comes...just be patient :nod:

thanks again!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Kohan Bros. said:


> raw meat is not good as a staple diet as it is not what they would get in the wild.
> [snapback]935060[/snapback]​


Piranhas eat plenty of birds in the wild. Cariba actually eat the young who fall from the trees fairly regularly, as well as any other bird that may have died and ended up in the water.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

If they eat it whats the big deal? dont ned to argue about whats meat and what isnt meat.....


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

very nice videos, thats a serious tank.


----------

